# Bilstein B14 PSS Coilover Kit at Bad News Racing



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

Sick guys!!!! Would you also have access to the B4/6/8 dampers?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

Pure sex!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

oldskool said:


> Sick guys!!!! Would you also have access to the B4/6/8 dampers?


Yes I can get them, I'm working on getting pricing for them. Do you have part numbers?


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm guessing it's the following parts from Bilstein's catalog:
Parts catalogue

Roughly based on the conversions, it looks like the B14 is probably going to be the most cost effective set up.

Are you planning to stock the parts, or is there a delay from order to shipping?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

They ship from bilstein directly


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Bilstein told me it would take 60 days after purchase to get them from Germany.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

I wasn't told that, I'll find out today.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Here's what they sent me.

Part # 47-171725 is currently a special order item. You are able to order this kit from any authorized Bilstein Distributor. Since it is a special order item, delivery time from Germany is 60 days.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

My US distributor for Bilstein (they don't have these in stock) got their last shipment from Bilstein in 2 weeks. So they said that is what they would expect.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

lets see, $1,000 coilover kit with 5% off ends up at $950 - $25 from COM, comes out to $925 total. Now to go and fail miserably at the off chance that my parents will actually help me buy this by spotting me extra money. I have absolutely no hope in this venture however, so it will be a wasted venture.


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

Two weeks is not bad at all. Any luck with pricing the other dampers?


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Any info on this kit yet? Anyone install these and have any feedback?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I really want a set of these.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Aug 10, 2013)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I really want a set of these.
> 
> Sent From An Antique,
> My Original Droid.


This is a good price on genuine Bilstein technology. Down here it would cost 1500.00 Aussie Kangaroos for a set of these. As it is I paid 1150.00 Wombats for my BC Racing Coilovers. Not complaining but everything down here for our cars is twice the price. I am very happy with the quality of my coilovers and they are a little more adjustable than the bilsteins. But you can't go past Bilstein's reputation for quality products. If I didn't already have mine I would order these from Jerry and pay the freight to get them here. Would probably still be cheaper than dealers here trying to touch us up every chance they get and I would still have to pay freight to get them from a major city distributor, so I would be getting hit twice. Good price, good product. Worth saving for and getting them for your ride.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

I was really tempted to buy this. It has a **** of a warranty compared too anyone else. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

